# Baby budgie colour



## Advaith.B

Hi
about four months back i had brought home two cute budgies one was a male and he is blue and black in colour and the other was a female budgie which is green and black in colour (the most common colour of budgies). Yesterday I was checking the breeding box which i had given them and i found that my female budgie had put eggs in it and were sitting on them...i was very happy when i knew about this. I am so excited to greet my new baby chicks. I just wanted to know if it is possible to know the colour of the chicks(before they are born) based on their parents colours. if so what would be my chicks colours
thank you


----------



## FaeryBee

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Your post is extremely distressing.
You only got these budgies four months ago. 

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.*

*Before anyone answers questions regarding breeding or possible color mutation outcomes for offspring, the staff needs you to answer all of the questions below:*

*Why did you allow two budgies to breed when you have no idea of their personalities, health and temperament?*​*Do you know the age of the two parents?*​*Are you absolutely positive they are not related?*​*What specific diet do you have them on at this time?*​*Have you ever owned budgies previously?*​*Have you ever bred budgies in the past?*​*How large is the cage you have the budgies in? Length, Width, Height?*​*Do you have any other budgies?*​*If so, are they housed with the two that just bred?*​*What are you planning to do with any offspring?*​*Do you have an Avian Vet?*​*Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?*​
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies 
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello there and welcome to the forums!

You’ve been given great advice above by FaeryBee and I agree completely.

Be sure to read through the links provided above as they’ll help you to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices.

Please be sure to ask any questions you may have AFTER you read through things as we’d love to help!

Best wishes for your budgies. I hope you consider the above for their health and happiness!


----------



## Advaith.B

hi everyone...first of all i think you guys have misunderstood me, below i am replying to the questions faery bee asked me

*1.Why did you allow two budgies to breed when you have no idea of their personalities, health and temperament?
answer- i am completely aware of their pesonalities health and temperament
2.Do you know the age of the two parents?
answer- yes, one of them is two years old and the other one is 2 years and four months old
3.Are you absolutely positive they are not related?
answer- yes i am positive as i got them from two different places
4.What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
answer- i give them everything...their main diet consists of millets, but during the course of the day i give them, apple slices, boiled chicken eggs and carrots...i have also kept a calcium block inside their cage
5.Have you ever owned budgies previously?
answer- no, though i have seen my brother take care of them
Have you ever bred budgies in the past?
answer- no
How large is the cage you have the budgies in? Length, Width, Height?
answer- length 67 x width 65 x height 68 Centimeters 
Do you have any other budgies?
answer- no
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
answer- keep them and love them forever
Do you have an Avian Vet?
answer- yes, i do have an avian vet..who lives 4km away from my house
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?
answer- no, but my brother surely does..and he lives with me

thank you..hope this is helpful*


----------



## bur

I recommend you read the stickies that were provided. Once you do, you'll be able to predict the replies you are going to get to some of the things you wrote.


----------



## Advaith.B

bur said:


> I recommend you read the stickies that were provided. Once you do, you'll be able to predict the replies you are going to get to some of the things you wrote.


i am sorry but i think i did not understand what youre saying


----------



## bur

@FaeryBee provided you with a bunch of links. Read those. Then you will understand how people are going to react to what you wrote before they even type their response.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Please post a picture of the birds in the current cage they are inhabiting.

Do you have a proper wooden nestbox with a concave bottom?
Have you read the information in all of the following links?*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*
How old are you and how old is your brother?*


----------



## Cody

Advaith.B said:


> hi everyone...first of all i think you guys have misunderstood me, below i am replying to the questions faery bee asked me
> 
> *1.Why did you allow two budgies to breed when you have no idea of their personalities, health and temperament?
> answer- i am completely aware of their pesonalities health and temperament
> 2.Do you know the age of the two parents?
> answer- yes, one of them is two years old and the other one is 2 years and four months old
> 3.Are you absolutely positive they are not related?
> answer- yes i am positive as i got them from two different places
> 4.What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
> answer- i give them everything...their main diet consists of millets, but during the course of the day i give them, apple slices, boiled chicken eggs and carrots...i have also kept a calcium block inside their cage
> 5.Have you ever owned budgies previously?
> answer- no, though i have seen my brother take care of them
> Have you ever bred budgies in the past?
> answer- no
> How large is the cage you have the budgies in? Length, Width, Height?
> answer- length 67 x width 65 x height 68 Centimeters
> Do you have any other budgies?
> answer- no
> What are you planning to do with any offspring?
> answer- keep them and love them forever
> Do you have an Avian Vet?
> answer- yes, i do have an avian vet..who lives 4km away from my house
> Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?
> answer- no, but my brother surely does..and he lives with me
> 
> thank you..hope this is helpful*


It is fine that you want to keep the offspring but what are you going to do when the offspring start interbreeding, you cannot allow this.


----------

